# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Rolling a 401k into Gold

## AmericasLastHope

If you don't trust stocks, is it possible to roll a 401k into an IRA and put it all into something like Gold Eagles?

Or does this all depend on your company's stipulations?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> If you don't trust stocks, is it possible to roll a 401k into an IRA and put it all into something like Gold Eagles?
> 
> Or does this all depend on your company's stipulations?


You usually have to leave an employer before you can rollover your 401(k)...

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> You usually have to leave an employer before you can rollover your 401(k)...


So what's the best thing to do in the interim?  Take the 30% capital gains tax or whatever, and just buy gold?

----------


## Danke

> So what's the best thing to do in the interim?  Take the 30% capital gains tax or whatever, and just buy gold?


Have you looked to see if there are any Gold or PM funds within the choices available in the 401k?  Stocks like CEF, etc?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So what's the best thing to do in the interim?  Take the 30% capital gains tax or whatever, and just buy gold?


Contribute to your 401(k) up to the amount that they will match (if any). That's easy money. If they don't have any good investment options (GDX, GLD, or gold miners MFs like USAGX), use money market (cash) for now. Try not to take the penalty. Paying the tax is ok if your income is low enough. When you leave the company for whatever reason, then you can rollover and invest any way you want.

Stop contributing anything to the 401(k) over the matched portion, and put that into gold each month...

Disclaimer: your mileage will vary, past performance is no guarantee, etc, etc...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Have you looked to see if there are any Gold or PM funds within the choices available in the 401k?  Stocks like CEF, etc?


Yeah, CEF is good too...

----------

